# فيها برامج قيمة



## abdelaliali (17 سبتمبر 2010)

​ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
​ اخوتي الاعزاء جئتكم اليوم ببرامج خفيفة التحميل ولكن لها وزن ثقيل ميسرة التنزيل 
​ اولها بسم الله

gas-oil-water






au http

http://www.4shared.com/file/a7CgS5Hv/gas-oil-water.html
..............................


3DField





http://www.4shared.com/file/VArYK0Sd/3DField.html 
................................



SURFER 32







http://www.4shared.com/file/SJpGUti2/SURFER6.html



......................................

 sterio






http://www.4shared.com/file/B5DfmNHT/stereo.html

..............................

Subduction et magmatisme








http://www.4shared.com/file/qZ4tzn1q/subduction.html


..........................................

le systeme solaire







http://www.4shared.com/file/_I_SuERF/planete.html

...................................


Evénements géologiques disponibles







http://www.4shared.com/file/DNGME6jI/geolog.html





[]

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم​


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يباركلك ويرزقك ويدخلك جنته


----------



## amr_digital (20 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم اجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## aidsami (20 سبتمبر 2010)

بوركت ايها الاخ الكريم.


----------



## eng.idc (21 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.adam172 (9 أبريل 2011)

الله يزيدك سيدى مشكوووووووووووور والله


----------



## en_yasser75 (29 فبراير 2012)

مشكور أخى


----------



## abdelaliali (29 فبراير 2012)

وفيكم بارك الله..


----------

